# تشخيص الاعطال في الدوائر الالكترونية



## khaled hariri (24 أبريل 2010)

تشخيص الأعطال فى الدوائر الإلكترونية

تتعرض الدوائر الإلكترونية أثناء عملها فى الأجهزة المختلفة إلى العديد من العوامل التى قد تؤثر على أدائها أو تتسبب فى ظهور الأعطال بها من أمثلة هذه العوامل نجد :

1- الحرارة :

والتى تنشأ أثناء عمل الدوائر الإلكترونية وذلك نتيجة فقد بعض الطاقة الكهربية فى مكوناتها المختلفة يتسبب ارتفاع درجة حرارة بعض العناصر الإلكترونية (مثل الثنائيات شبه الموصلة والترانزيستورات وبعض الدوائر المتكاملة) فى تلف أجزائها الداخلية كذلك يتسبب ارتفاع درجة الحرارة فى فك بعض اللحامات الخاصة بالدوائر المطبوعة مما يؤدى إلى حدوث قطع فى مسارات الإشارات أو فى عدم وصول جهود التغذية بالتيار المستمر إلى أطراف وعناصر الدوائر الإلكترونية وبالتالى تعطلها عن العمل. ولهذا يجب توفير مصدر جيد للتهوية يعمل على تشتيت الحرارة الناشئة أثناء تشغيل الدوائر الإلكترونية وعدم تراكمها مع زمن التشغيل.

2- الإرتفاع والإنخفاض المفاجىء فى التيار الكهربى :

حيث يؤدى بدوره إلى تغير مفاجىء فى تيار وجهد التغذية مما قد يؤدى تلف بعض مكونات الدوائر الإلكترونية ولهذا يجب الإستعانة بمنظمات التيار الكهربى Stabilizers بهدف حماية الأجهزة علاوة على الإستعانة بوحدات التغذية والتى تحتوى على منظمات الجهد والتيار بهدف ضمان استقرار وثبات نقط تشغيل الدوائر وعناصرها الإلكترونية عند القيم التى صممت عليها.

3- المجالات الكهربية والمغناطيسية :

والتى تنشأ عند وجود الدوائر الإلكترونية بجوار أجهزة أخرى تنبعث منها مجالات كهربية أو مغناطيسية حيث تؤثر هذه المجالات على عمل مكونات الدوائر المختلفة ولهذا يجب حماية الدوائر الإلكترونية بوضعها داخل أوعية معدنية متصلة بالأرضى وبالتالى التخلص من تأثيرات هذه المجالات.

4- تأكل موصلات الدوائر المطبوعة Printed Circuit

وكذلك تأكل أطراف أسلاك توصيل الدوائر وذلك بفعل المؤثرات الجوية والتفاعلات الكميائية حيث تتأكل هذه الموصلات المعدنية أو تتكون طبقات من الأكسيد على أطرافها وبالتالى تصبح غير موصلة للإشارات فيحدث قطع فى مسارات الإشارة أو عدم وصول تيار التغذية إلى العناصر المختلفة ولهذا يجب طلاء موصلات الدوائر المطبوعة وكذلك أطراف التوصيل بمواد حافظة لحمايتها ضد المؤثرات الجوية.

وكما نرى فأن أسباب الأعطال فى الدوائر الإلكترونية كثيرة ومتعدده من ناحية أخرى توجد هناك عدة طرق يمكن بها حماية أجزاء الدوائر من التلف إلا أن هذه الطرق تكون مكلفة الأمر الذى يؤدى إلى إرتفاع تكلفة الأجهزة الإلكترونية وبالتالى عدم إنتشار أو شيوع استخدامها على نطاق واسع.

من الناحية العملية تحاول الشركات الصناعية تحقيق قدر من الموائمة بين إنتاج دوائر إلكترونية بها سبل الحماية التلقائية لها وبين التكلفة النهائية لمنتجاتها فى الأسواق المنافسة وهذا فى حد ذاته يلقى الضوء على أسباب أعطال الدوائر الإلكترونية يتمثل فى عدم وجود نظم حماية تلقائية Protection لأجزائها المختلفة مثال :

1- نظم الحماية ضد زيادة الحمل OverLoad Protection
2- نظم الحماية ضد الصدمات Mechanical Protection
3- نظم الحماية ضد سوء الإستخدام Misuse Protection



مبادىء تشخيص الأعطال فى الدوائر الإلكترونية :

تعتمد عملية تشخيص الأعطال فى الدوائر الإلكترونية على عدد من خطوات التفكير المنطقى تتطلب فهم لنظرية وطريقة عمل كل دائرة على حدة ألا أن هناك بعض الأسس الثابتة والتى يمكن الإستعانة بها عند تشخيص الأعطال فى عدد كبير من الدوائر والشكل التالى يوضح تخطيط منطقى لبعض هذه الأسس وكما نرى فإن بعض أعطال الدوائر الإلكترونية تنشأ نتيجة لعدم توصيلها أو تشغيلها بالطريقة الصحيحة . فى هذه الحالة يجب مراجعة بعض التوصيلات فى الدائرة والتأكد من توصيل مصادر التغذية وبالقيمة والقطبية الصحيحة . أما إذا تبين لنا وجود عطلا حقيقيا بالدائرة فعلينا أن نلقى نظرة فاحصة وشاملة على عناصر الدائرة بهدف اكتشاف أى مظهر من مظاهر التلف الظاهرى حيث يساعد هذا كثيرا فى سرعة تتبع الأعطال أما إذا لم نجد أى مظهر من مظاهر التلف الظاهرى فى هذه الحالة نبدأ باستخدام أجهزة القياس المناسبة لتتبع العطل . 


الصورة المرفقة


----------



## khaled hariri (24 أبريل 2010)

تشخيص أسباب احتراق أو تلف العناصر الإلكترونية فى الدوائر :

عند اكتشاف بعض العناصر فى الدوائر الإلكترونية يتعين علينا عدم الإكتفاء باستبدال هذه العناصر بأخرى جديدة بل يجب التعرف على الأسباب المحتملة التى قد أدت إلى تلفها وبصفة عامة يمكن تقسيم أسباب تلف العناصر الإلكترونية كما يلى :

1- أسباب داخلية :
تتعلق بجودة تصنيع العنصر ذاته وبالتالى قدرته على الإستمرار فى أداء وظائفه لفترة زمنية لا تقل عن عمره النظرى أو الإفتراضى.

2- أسباب خارجية :
تتمثل فى مجموعة الدوائر المساعدة والمحيطة بالعنصر والتى تقوم بتحديد قيم الجهد وشكل التيارات الواصلة إلى هذا العنصر وبالتالى تحديد نقطة تشغيله كما وردت فى التصميم النظرى لهذه الدائرة.

وكما نرى فإن من أسس الصيانة والإصلاح بالنسبة للدوائر الإلكترونية هو ضرورة تتبع ومعرفة الأسباب المحتملة لتلف العناصر الإلكترونية.

1- المقاومة الكربونية Carbon resistance

عند مرور تيار كبير فى المقاومة الكربونية بحيث يتعدى قيمة القدرة المقننة Rating Power لعملها فإن المقاومة تحترق ويظهر هذا عليها بوضوح. فى هذه الحالة وقبل تغيير المقاومة بأخرى لها نفس القيمة ونفس قيمة القدرة يجب التأكد من عدم وجود قصر ShortCircuit بين طرف دخول التيار إلى هذه المقاومة وبين الأرضى ويتم ذلك باستخدام جهاز الأفوميتر بعد ضبطه على وضع الأوم.

2- مكثفات الربط Coupling Capacitor:-

عادة يكون تلف مكثفات الربط نتيجة عملها لمدة طويلة وتأثرها بارتفاع درجة الحرارة وفى هذه الحالة يكتفى بتغير المكثف التالف بأخر له نفس القيمة.

3- المكثف الكميائى Chemied Capacitor:-

تتأثر المكثفات الكميائية بارتفاع درجة الحرارة وكذلك بارتفاع قيمة الجهد الواصل إليها . فى هذه الحالة يتم تغيير المكثف التالف بأخر له نفس القيمة ونفس قيمة جهد التشغيل والذى نجده مدون على جسم المكثف ثم يتم قياس قيمة الجهد الواصل إليه أثناء التشغيل وذلك باستخدام جهاز الأفوميتر بعد ضبطه على وضع قياس الجهد المستمر DC واختيار مقاس الجهد المناسب.

4- ثنائى شبه الموصل لتوحيد التيار Semi-Conductor Rectification Diode

يحدث تلف ثنائيات شبه الموصل عند مرور تيار كبير بها يتعدى القيمة المقننة لتشغيلها . فى هذه الحالة يتم فك الثنائيات من الدائرة المطبوعة ثم التأكد من عدم وجود قصر بين أصراف خرجها (الموجودة على الدئرة المطبوعة) وبين الأرضى . فإذا تأكدنا من عدم وجود قصر يتم تركيب ثنائيات جديدة لها نفس الأرقام أو أرقام بديلة ثم نقوم بقياس جهد خرج الثنائيات أثناء عملها والتأكد من تطابقه مع القيمة المدونة على الدائرة النظرية.

5- ثنائى زنر Zener Diode :-

يحدث تلف الزينر عند زيادة الجهد الواصل إليه عن القيمة المسموح بها فى هذه الحالة يتم تغيير الزينر بأخر له نفس الرقم ثم التأكد من أن الجهد الواصل إليه يقع فى حدود القيمة المسموح بها.

6- محول خفض أو رفع التيار :

تتأثر المحولات الكهربية بارتفاع درجة حرارتها أثناء التشغيل مما يؤدى إلى تلف عازل الملفات بها وبالتالى حدوث قصر بين ملفاتها. من ناحية أخرى عند حدوث ارتفاع مفاجىء فى جهد مصدر التيار الكهربى فإن هذا قد يؤدى إلى إنصهار وبالتالى قطع فى إحدى ملفات الملف الإبتدائى الواصل إلى المنبع فى هذه الحالة يتعين :

* فصل دخل المحول عن التيار الكهربى.
* فصل خرج المحول عن دائرة التوحيد.
* قياس قيم مقاومات الملف الإبتدائى وكذلك الملفات الثانوية فإذا تبين وجود قصر Short أو قطع Open فى إحدى الملفات يتم تغيير المحول بأخر له نفس الجهد والتيار المقننة وذلك بعد إجراء الخطوات التالية :

- قياس جهد المنبع والتأكد من أن قيمته تقع فى الحدود المسموحة.
- التأكد من عدم تلف ثنائيات (أو قنطرة) التوحيد .
- التأكد من عدم تلف مكثف التنعيم الكيميائى.
- التأكد من عدم وجود قصر بين طرف خرج الجهد المستمر وبين الأرضى.

7- الترانزستور :

يحدث تلف الترانزستور إما بسبب العوامل الداخلية التى ذكرناها من قبل أو نتيجة لاختلال فى جهود الانحياز الواصلة إليه عن طريق المقاومات المتصلة به.كذلك نجد أن حدوث قصر فى دائرة حمل الترانزستور تؤدى أيضا لتلفة فى هذه الحالة يجب فك أطراف الترانزستور وقياس المقاومة بين أطرافه باستخدام جهاز الأفوميتر حيث يجب أن تتطابق هذه القياسات مع قياسات الثنائيات الموضحة فى الشكل . فإذا تأكدنا من تلف الترانزستور فيجب التأكد أولا من سلامة عناصر دائرة الإنحياز الخاصة بهذا الترانزستور المستبدل له نفس الرقم أو الرقم البديل.

8- الدوائر المتكاملة :

عند ظهور أعراض ظاهرية للتلف على دائرة متكاملة فى هذه الحالة يجب فحص دائرة حملها وكذلك عناصر دائرة الإنحياز لها والتأكد من عدم وجود قصر أو قطع فى هذه الدوائر فإذا تأكدنا من ذلك فإنه من الراجح أن يكون سبب تلفها هو سبب داخليا وعلينا باستبدالها بأخرى لها نفس الرقم. 

الصورة المرفقة


----------



## khaled hariri (24 أبريل 2010)

اذا اعجبك موضوع من مواضيعي فلا تبخل علي بالتقييم


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

ارجو ان ينال اعجابكم


----------



## jdjehad (26 أبريل 2010)

:75:موضوع جيد


----------



## ahmad021 (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكور


----------



## Kas3er (26 أبريل 2010)

مشكور اخوي الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مسلم و كفى (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا


----------



## khaled hariri (27 أبريل 2010)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## ghostdie90 (29 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم تم تقييمك .


----------



## eng.alsaadany (1 مايو 2010)

الله ينور يا بشمهندس...........


----------



## مجدىابوعطا (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## almelahe (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahim eldeeb (2 مايو 2010)

_بجد والله تسلم ايداك على هذا الموضوع الرئع ده_


----------



## ibrahim eldeeb (2 مايو 2010)

_والله بجد تسلم ايداك على هذا الموضوع الرئع ده_


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

مشكور اخ ghostdie


----------



## khaled hariri (3 مايو 2010)

لا شكر على واجب


----------



## مهندس نبيل ريان (19 مايو 2010)

اخوانى القائمين غلى هذا المنتدى العظيم اشكركم جزيل الشكر على المجهود الكبير لتوصيل هذه المعلومات القيمة جزاكم الله كل خيروالله يتصر الاسلام و المسلمين فى كل انحاء العالم اخيكم المهندس نبيل ريان


----------



## مهندس نبيل ريان (19 مايو 2010)

:75::77::60:لكم كل الشكر اغزائى الكرام​


----------



## مهندس نبيل ريان (19 مايو 2010)

لكم كل الشكر اغزائى الكرام اخيكم المهندس نبيل ريان


----------



## DasaniAjanta (20 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## gamal500 (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الشرح الجميل


----------



## abdelhafeed (23 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد هباش (6 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا


----------



## باسطة (7 أغسطس 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووور


----------



## eng naser (8 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات


----------



## هجير النسايم (10 أغسطس 2011)

شرح مبسط وشامل زادك الله به رفعه


----------



## الياس عبد النور (10 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الحبيب بارك الله بك 
لي اسئلة ارجو الاجابة عنها 
في البوردات الصناعية تقوم الشركات الصانعة بعمل ليدات تدل على اعطال معينة ولاكن المصيبة عند عدم توفر دليل للصيانة لتلك البوردات 
فمثلا بورد يتحكم بمحرك سيرفو عن طريق بي ال سي خاص ظهر فيه عطل غير معروف واضاء احد اضواء التحذير واخذ المحر يعن ولا يدور 
والمشكلة لا يوجد كتلوجات ولا تظهر اي اعراض حرق على اي قطعة في البورد 
فكيف يتم الفحص وما هو دور راسم الاشارة في هذه الحالات 
شاكرا لك هذا الموضوع القيم


----------

